# Moving to El Gouna?



## Shivaya

Hi, I am looking for a new place to live for my daughter and myself. We have lived in Australia in the past 10 years, because of my now ex-partner... ready to move closer to Europe now. Originally from Germany, but that doesn't really work for me anymore. I have worked in tourism most of my life, but am also a qualified massage therapist with a few extra qualifications. My question is: is a move to El Gouna realistic? I love the place, the school looks great (the school fees would not be an issue), have a bit of savings, but would still need and want to work pretty much straight away. How does it look for jobs there at the moment? Can you survive on one salary with a child? Where would be a good way to start (jobsearch in El Gouna etc). Don't know anything about the visa situation yet either... I am just at the beginning of it all, so have not looked into it too much, but would much appreciate any ideas or advice you have. Thank you. PS: the other place I am looking at is Chiang Mai...


----------



## Monty B

Hi, I would recommend Chiang Mai. I have lived in Thailand and am now in Egypt. Egypt is not an easy place to get used too. I will however add, I have never been to El Gouna so can't really comment on that. Good luck!


----------



## Gounie

Hi, I have lived in El Gouna for nearly ten years now. It is the most wonderful place, very safe but also expensive compared to Hurghada. You could try contacting all the hotels in El Gouna as they all have spas i.e. Moevenpick Resort, Sheraton Miramar, Steigenberger Hotel, Rihana Three Corners Ocean View, Rihana Three Corners Resort, Maison Bleue, etc. and also LAX Gym.

You can find all the hotels and contact details here: El Gouna Red Sea hotels and resorts | Red Sea Accommodation | Booking Hotel Rooms Egypt

Rent is minimum LE2,500 per month for one bedroom. I guess wages will be low and you rely on tips?

Anyhow, good luck with your decision.


----------



## Shivaya

Thank you. That is a good start. I will contact all the hotels. I did notice that some run their spas with Thai women, who may work on a very low wage.  What sort of rent would I be looking at for a 2 bedroom place? I also love the place... I just wonder how stable the situation is for employees with all the things that have been going on in Egypt. Thank you for your input, Monty. I found El Gouna very different from the rest of Egypt. I don't think I would want to live anywhere else in Egypt...


----------



## Gounie

I am guessing at LE3500-LE4000 for a two bedroom plus bills? Yes there are a lot of Thai ladies here working. Nobody knows what is going to happen in Egypt. Life carries on in most of the Red Sea resorts. El Gouna has its own private security so there are no police here. We also have our own power plant so not so affected by power cuts like everywhere else but these come at a price. And things will get more expensive!! There used to be lots of Australians working here on the motor yachts but not so many now. Mainly from Perth.


----------



## Shivaya

Thank you. I will see what sort of response I will get from my applications... I hope that the fact that I have a child is not too much of a no go for any potential employer... Is there any form of child care (outside of school hours?). Sounds like the expenses are pretty much of what they are in Germany. 

As long as it doesn't get as expensive as Australia... (no 2 bedroom places for under 1800/month where I live).


----------



## Shivaya

Forgot to ask... what sort of visa would I need to work there?


----------



## Gounie

There are a few single European mums I know with children that work for the hotels. There are also good places with European standards to take care of the kids and many summer camp activities like sailing, tennis, etc. they all get involved in.

You need to get your employer to sort out a work visa. I have lived here on an annual tourist visa as I don't work or the little work I do is as a freelance writer for El Gouna magazine and they pay the tax. The tourist visa states you are not allowed to work. If you work freelance then you just go to Hurghada to renew your annual tourist visa.


----------



## Shivaya

Thank you so much, Gouni. That is really helpful and gives me hope .


----------



## Shivaya

Does anyone have the contact details for the International school in El Gouna. I have been trying to get in touch with them, but might have the wrong email address? Their web page is not very up to date. Cheers.


----------



## Gounie

This is the website:
El Gouna International School

And Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/elgounaschool?fref=ts

Maybe contact via Facebook. I only have personal email addresses of a couple of teachers.

Did you see my reply to your visitor's message on my profile page here?


----------



## FranziskaH

Shivaya said:


> Hi, I am looking for a new place to live for my daughter and myself. We have lived in Australia in the past 10 years, because of my now ex-partner... ready to move closer to Europe now. Originally from Germany, but that doesn't really work for me anymore. I have worked in tourism most of my life, but am also a qualified massage therapist with a few extra qualifications. My question is: is a move to El Gouna realistic? I love the place, the school looks great (the school fees would not be an issue), have a bit of savings, but would still need and want to work pretty much straight away. How does it look for jobs there at the moment? Can you survive on one salary with a child? Where would be a good way to start (jobsearch in El Gouna etc). Don't know anything about the visa situation yet either... I am just at the beginning of it all, so have not looked into it too much, but would much appreciate any ideas or advice you have. Thank you. PS: the other place I am looking at is Chiang Mai...


Hey! Did you go to live in El Gouna? We are thinking about it as there are teaching jobs available soon. We have three kids at school age and we would love to hear from someone who has lived there for a while.. 
Greetings
Franziska


----------



## AlexTG

Hello FranziskaH, El Gouna can be a very nice place to live but expensive. Is the playground of the rich and famous but a really lovely place and very safe as the whole estate is private. I have visited Hurghada a number of times in the last 2 years and I am purchasing an Appartment there at the moment. I would suggest to go a week's holiday in Hurghada first (after this pandemic is over..) and you can judge for yourself much better. Wish you the best.


----------



## Benjamin3341

FranziskaH said:


> Hey! Did you go to live in El Gouna? We are thinking about it as there are teaching jobs available soon. We have three kids at school age and we would love to hear from someone who has lived there for a while..
> Greetings
> Franziska


Hi Franziska,
We are from Germany, and we will move to Hurghada this Summer. Are you living in El Gouna now?
My question is, what Salary do we need to live comfortable with 4 Kids in Hurghada?


----------

